# Driving Across The Border Paperwork



## Webbyjk (Mar 20, 2012)

I've been visiting/living in the Guadalajara/Chapala area for about 4 years but I've never made the trip by car.

I'm planning on driving down for Christmas and will cross in Laredo.

My question is what paperwork will I need?

I'm driving an old beat-up but mechanically sound '02 car, registered to me and insured in the US.

I know I'll need to get MX vehicle insurance but I've been told it's cheaper to get the insurance at the boarder. I'm only planning on staying a week or so in GDL.

Do I need copies of my birth-certificate? I've got my passport of course.

I'd also heard you need to pay a "bond" for the vehicle at the boarder to insure you bring the vehicle back across the boarder.

How much of these things can be done on-line?

I checked into driving down a few years ago but I'm sure much has changed.

Thanks.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

You can get insurance online Mexico Auto Insurance Mexican Insurance

A credit card for auto deposit, passport, tourist permit, auto registration


----------



## Howler (Apr 22, 2013)

sparks said:


> You can get insurance online Mexico Auto Insurance Mexican Insurance
> 
> A credit card for auto deposit, passport, tourist permit, auto registration


All you need is what Sparks has laid out for you. 

Your choices for insurance are limited to who is there & open in the office where you are processing your permit & visa. However, you will have more choices online which you can take care of ahead of time. Most policies are the same liability-type of coverage, but online will give you reviews you can check for who will service a claim better, if you ever need to make one. I might add that I've always had my title with me, as well as the registration.

All of your fees can be paid with a credit card, which is less painful than dealing with cash & wondering about the exchange rate. The bond on your car will be refunded back on your card when you exit the country - which is also more quick & convenient, especially when you still have to join the waiting line to cross the bridge.

If you have copies of everything with you it will save time once the agents have seen & verified the original documents. Having to get your copies made there will sometimes add more time, another line to wait in - and another sometimes ridiculously jacked-up charge.

Good luck on your trip & ¡Feliz Navidad!


----------

